# Applying for Canada FSW Query



## caushik (Sep 7, 2013)

Following are my details

Age:31
Education:B.E(Electronics and Communication)
Experience: 9.5 Years in Software development
IELTS:L8.5, R9, W 6.5, S7
No Experience or Employment in Canada

I got 71 points when I calculated by myself but not sure about points for education, Hence I have put it approximately.
Someone please let me know the points for my education.

What is the first step for applying FSW Canada?Please elaborate so that I can start the process
Please help me on this
Thanks and Regards,
Caushik


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Everything you need to know to immigrate to Canada is here:-
Citizenship and Immigration Canada


----------

